# The Saddest Puppy no more!



## RetroLemons

I don't know if you remember that dog with the awful skin condition that people debated about whether it would be fairer to have him put to sleep?

Well this article made my day!

Britain's saddest puppy cheers up! Hairless Princess has loving new home | Mail Online

He looks fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## jamie1977

What a beautiful dog


----------



## Cleo38

What a lovely dog - am so happy she's looking so well


----------



## Nina_82

I have been following her story on her Facebook page here:

Welcome to Facebook

What an amazing transformation. Hope she finds a lovely home soon.


----------



## snoopydo

Wow What a Difference.....That 1st pic is awful 

It's Really good to see a Success story for a Change is'nt it?


----------



## Guest

That's made my night :thumbup: I'm so pleased for her :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## PurpleCrow

Thats wonderful! She looks amazing! 

That terrier pup is so cute :001_wub:


----------



## hobo99

Wonderful , isnt Princess the the most beautiful little girl , and what a sweet face she has .:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

PurpleCrow said:


> Thats wonderful! She looks amazing!
> 
> That terrier pup is so cute :001_wub:


Was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## momentofmadness

She looks fantastic.. 

she is a little stunner..


----------



## fleur12

Brought a tear to my eye that did.

Bless her little heart


----------



## RockRomantic

she is looking amazing!


----------



## SophieCyde

Got a teari n my eye , what a little fighter 

She deserves loving home , I bet people will be fighting to take her home , she is a stunner :001_wub:


----------



## nutmeg

I am so pleased that this dog has had a second chance at life, she looks fantastic.


----------



## Cavalierlover123

She is so beautiful ! so happy they didnt put he to sleep !


----------



## Tigerneko

I have met Princess (there's a picture of me cuddling her on her FB page lol) and those photos just don't do her any justice. She is SO beautiful and sweet - she loves everyone and everything 

We can't have her cos our 2 are more than enough but there are some VERY deserving people who have applied to adopt her and I am praying for the news that they get her


----------



## Sandysmum

Well done to all the people who played a part in her recovery.You're all amazing.
I hope this lovely dog get a loving home soon, she deserves one.


----------

